# Services, Tasks in War oder als eigenständige Programme?



## OnDemand (16. Mrz 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem Projekt ist es nötig, dass gewisse Aufgabe (Download von Listen, Bildern etc)automatisiert laufen (nachts etc) Nun könnte man diese Services direkt mit in das Projekt aufnehmen oder aber als eigenständige Tasks in Windows implementieren.

Welche vorgehensweise denkt ihr ist die bessere?

Einen WinTask kann man auch manuell anstossen, es bedarf aber immer .bat Datei. 

Bin mir nicht sicher was ich machen soll. Ein Vorteil wenn es "in der Hauptsoftware" ist; ein Service kann gestartet werden, wenn ein anderer fertig ist. Das kann man so mit WinTask nicht realisieren oder?!

Freue mich über eure Erfahrungen & Tipps!


----------



## CptSocket (28. Mrz 2015)

Hallo Nico

Bei uns in der Firma wird fast ausschliesslich mit 'externen Anstössen' gearbeitet.
=> Die Applikation stellt einen batch-client zur Verfügung, welcher von aussen gestartet werden kann

Dieser Ansatz hat ein paar Vorteile:

Vor allem bei grösseren Firmen wird zwischen Entwicklung und operativem Betrieb unterschieden. Wenn die Jobs 'von aussen' angestossen werden, kann die Verantwortlichkeit einfacher zwischen Entwicklung und operativem Betrieb aufgeteilt werden: die Entwicklung ist für die Implementierung der Jobs verantwortlich, der operative Betrieb für das Ausführen und allenfalls notwendige Fehlerbehandlung
Wenn Jobs von verschiedenen Applikationen aufeinander abgestimmt ausgeführt werden müssen, müssen die Jobs von aussen gesteuert werden. (Applikation A erzeugt ein export-File, Job-Steuerung kopiert das File zu Applikation B, Applikation B importiert das File)
Ich kenne die Fähigkeiten von WinTask nicht. Es gibt aber durchaus Software, welche sehr komplexe Job-Steuerungen anbietet (Siehe z.B. Automic Software â€“ Wikipedia)

Fazit:

Falls es um eine einfache Applikation geht, bei welcher die Jobs immer funktionieren, in der Firma keine Unterscheidung zwischen Entwicklung und operativem Betrieb existiert, würde ich die Job-Steuerung in der Applikation lösen.
Wenn Jobs aufeinander abgestimmt werden müssen, der Export von einer Applikation in einer anderen Applikation importiert werden müssen, auf Abbrüche der Jobs reagiert werden muss, eine eigene Einheit für den Betrieb der Applikation existiert, würde ich die Jobs von aussen steuern.


Freundliche Grüsse
CptSocket


----------

